
YouTube.com/editor and Photo slideshows is going away - happy-go-lucky
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/youtube/dx5xKn6v6rM/nvB59bbZBwAJ
======
happy-go-lucky
_This editor will go away on September 20, 2017. Remember to finish any
unpublished projects before then._

[https://www.youtube.com/editor](https://www.youtube.com/editor)

------
the-dude
So now it is not being discontinued anymore, it is merely going away.

I wonder when it will return.

~~~
happy-go-lucky
The forum post says _We’ve seen limited usage of these features, so we’re
retiring them to focus our efforts on building new tools and improving on
other existing features._

